# Finally im getting into Hosokawa, after countless listening ,my verdict Brilliant!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's late, before goeing to bed im listening to His Symphony 2 (now) and 1 afterward, i have landscape perhaps i will listen to it, if i can'tt sleep(insomnia), i was so impress by hosokawa that i purchase his symphony 3.

Im so exited to hear this 3rd symphony guys :tiphat:


----------

